# dash color



## gtodude41206 (Jan 13, 2007)

i have a torrid red gto.I was wondering is there anyway i could change the color of the speedometer instead of it being green make it red


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

There is a guy who goes by "GTPprix" who can do a LOT of things with the gauge clusters, including changing the background lighting.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.whiteautoandmedia.com/Content/programming.aspx

Use your search button.


----------



## gtodude41206 (Jan 13, 2007)

thanx guys


----------

